# New enlarger



## nealjpage (Oct 29, 2005)

So I just bought a new-to-me enlarger on eBay.  Price was right, but I'd never heard of this brand before.  Was wondering if anyone knows anything about it and where I might get parts, etc.  It's called Optikotechnic and was made in Czechoslovakia.  Thanks for any info anyone has.:hail:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you must mean Optikotechna - they were re-named Meopta in the late 1940's.
http://www.meopta.cz/index.php?id=10&lang=en


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, Hertz.  I'll look into it.


----------

